# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  دانلود ترجمه مستندات کدایگنایتر4 (آموزش کدایگنایتر)

## ar.sse

درود دوستان

مستندات کدایگنایتر توسط مترجم گوگل ترجمه شد و من آن را تا آخر فصل 5 ویراستاری کرده ام.
به تدریج سایر فصول ترجمه خواهد شد.

لینک دانلود:
https://webarts.ir/2020/366/download-codeigniter-4-persian-translation/

*نکته مهم:* *در موبایل و تبلت اندرویدی اپلیکیشن های مرورگر وب  نظیر فایرفاکس دسترسی مستقیم به فایل را تحت file:/// را محدود یا مسدود  کرده اند. در نتیجه شما برای خواندن این کتاب الکترونیک که مبتنی بر  است  HTML/CSS/JS مشکل خواهید داشت.*

*راه حل اول این است که یک وب سرور روی اندروید بسازید و فایل را در داکیومنت روت آن قرار دهید.*
*برای اینکار از اپلیکیشن رایگان AWebServer ساخت Sylkat استفاده کنید و با فایرفاکس یا کروم تماشا کنید*

*راه حل دوم این است که یک مرورگر وب مناسب تهیه کنید.*
*برای اینکار از اپلیکیشن رایگان Offline Browser ساخت  NikoDroid70 استفاده کنید. البته این نرم افزار بعضی صفحات این کتاب را  ناخوانا و خراب نمایش میدهد.*

----------


## ar.sse

نسخه دوم آماده دانلود: فصل ششم افزوده شد. (مبحث کنترلر)

https://webarts.ir/2020/366/download...n-translation/

----------


## ar.sse

نسخه سوم آماده دانلود: فصل هفتم ویوها نیز ترجمه شد. 
https://webarts.ir/2020/366/download...n-translation/

----------


## ar.sse

نسخه چهارم آماده دانلود: فصل 8 کار با دیتابیس ترجمه شد.
https://webarts.ir/2020/366/download...n-translation/

----------


## ar.sse

نسخه پنجم ترجمه آماده دانلود: فصل 9 کار با مدل ترجمه شد.
https://webarts.ir/2020/366/download...n-translation/

----------


## ar.sse

نسخه ششم ترجمه آماده دانلود: فصل 10 مدیریت دیتابیس ترجمه شد.
https://webarts.ir/2020/366/download...n-translation/

----------


## ar.sse

*نکته مهم:* *در موبایل و تبلت اندرویدی اپلیکیشن های مرورگر وب  نظیر فایرفاکس دسترسی مستقیم به فایل را تحت file:/// را محدود یا مسدود  کرده اند. در نتیجه شما برای خواندن این کتاب الکترونیک که مبتنی بر  است  HTML/CSS/JS مشکل خواهید داشت.*

*راه حل اول این است که یک وب سرور روی اندروید بسازید و فایل را در داکیومنت روت آن قرار دهید.*
*برای اینکار از اپلیکیشن رایگان AWebServer ساخت Sylkat استفاده کنید و با فایرفاکس یا کروم تماشا کنید*

*راه حل دوم این است که یک مرورگر وب مناسب تهیه کنید.*
*برای اینکار از اپلیکیشن رایگان Offline Browser ساخت  NikoDroid70 استفاده کنید. البته این نرم افزار بعضی صفحات این کتاب را  ناخوانا و خراب نمایش میدهد.*

----------


## ar.sse

فصل یازده تا پایان کتابخانه های کدایگنایتر ترجمه شد.
https://webarts.ir/2020/366/download...n-translation/

----------


## ar.sse

فصل 12 تا پایان فصل هلپر ترجمه شد.
https://webarts.ir/2020/366/download...n-translation/

----------


## ar.sse

فصل 13 تا پایان testing ترجمه شد.
https://webarts.ir/2020/366/download...n-translation/

----------


## ar.sse

ترجمه تمام شد!
کلیه فصول کتاب ترجمه شد!
https://webarts.ir/2020/366/download...n-translation/  *نکته مهم:*

*در موبایل و تبلت اندرویدی اپلیکیشن  های مرورگر وب  نظیر فایرفاکس دسترسی مستقیم به فایل را تحت file:/// را  محدود یا مسدود  کرده اند. در نتیجه شما برای خواندن این کتاب الکترونیک که  مبتنی بر  است  HTML/CSS/JS مشکل خواهید داشت.*


*راه حل اول این است که یک وب سرور روی اندروید بسازید و فایل را در داکیومنت روت آن قرار دهید.*

*برای اینکار از اپلیکیشن رایگان AWebServer ساخت Sylkat استفاده کنید و با فایرفاکس یا کروم تماشا کنید*


*راه حل دوم این است که یک مرورگر وب مناسب تهیه کنید.*

*برای اینکار از اپلیکیشن رایگان Offline Browser ساخت  NikoDroid70  استفاده کنید. البته این نرم افزار بعضی صفحات این کتاب را  ناخوانا و خراب  نمایش میدهد.*

----------


## volkswagen

سلام ؛ زحمت کشیدید بابت ترجمه مستندات ولی باید بگم که نیاز داره به ویرایش ، چون ترجمه های گوگل اگر هم اشتباه نباشه ، خیلی سطحی هست ...

----------


## ar.sse

> سلام ؛ زحمت کشیدید بابت ترجمه مستندات ولی باید بگم که نیاز داره به ویرایش ، چون ترجمه های گوگل اگر هم اشتباه نباشه ، خیلی سطحی هست ...


دوستانی که در دارالترجمه حضور داشتند اطلاع دادند که *حتی اساتید زبان و خبره های ترجمه* الان از گوگل ترانسلیت استفاده میکنند چون یک دفعه ظرف چند ثانیه یک پاراگراف را به فارسی تایپ شده تحویل میدهد و با کمی ویرایش متن خوبی میشود و در وقت آنان حسابی صرفه جویی میشود. مثل اتوکد که قبلا یک مهندس آرشیتکت با خط کش و مداد و راپید و کاغذ یک ماه طول می کشید یک نقشه بکشد حالا همان نقشه را ظرف چند دقیه یا چند ساعت کشیده به اتمام میرساند. یا مهندس عمران که قدیم برای محاسبه ضد زلزله بودن یک برج باید یک ماه صبح تا شب انواع ماتریس و انتگرال و ... را انجام میداد و احتمال اشتباه زیاد بود حالا با نرم افزار محاسبه سازه ظرف چند دقیقه سازه را محاسبه میکند.

. البته من استاد ترجمه نیستم ولی توانایی ترجمه با کمک گوگل را دارم.

ترجمه های گوگل داره روز به روز بهتر میشود مثل مترجم پارس نیست. واقعا هر روز نسبت به روز قبل بهتر میشود.
ولی هنوز اشتباهاتی دارد و من هم ویرایش کردم و تغییرات زیادی داده شده و بازبینی شده.
اشتباهات متعددی در ترجمه بود و اصطلاحات نامناسب متعددی بود و من همه را اصلاح کردم.
همچنین من بسیاری جمله ها را روانتر کردم و ترجمه را از لحاظ روان بودن خوش صحبت بودن بهبود دادم.


این اولین ترجمه کتاب توسط من بود و بعدی ها بهتر خواهد شد.

*
به دلیل جهش های مهندسی هوش مصنوعی، تا چند سال دیگر مترجم گوگل بقدری خوب ترجمه خواهد کرد که مردم بجای خرید ترجمه های اساتید معروف زبان مستقیم به گوگل ترانسلیت مراجعه خواهند کرد!*

----------


## volkswagen

سپاس از شما

----------

